# 53rd (2011) Grammy Awards -- Discuss



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Discuss the show here. No need to use spoiler tags. As is normal, I am far more interested in performances than the awards.


How about that Lady GaGa and her egg?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> Discuss the show here. No need to use spoiler tags. As is normal, I am far more interested in performances than the awards.
> 
> How about that Lady GaGa and her egg?


Let's hope she flip some lids like she did at the 2009 MTV VMA awards with 'Paparazzi'


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Hope she's got a potassium drip going on in there.
It's gotta be stifling.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Will the Biebs win best new artist?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

My money's on Florence.
Not by much but that's how I'm leaning.


----------



## Darvin (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking forward to my friends playing tonight with Dylan!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hope Christina doesn't botch the lyrics.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Am I supposed to know these chicks singing with Xtina and JHud right now??


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Am I supposed to know these chicks singing with Xtina and JHud right now??


Martina McBride is a name you ought to know.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> Martina McBride is a name you ought to know.


She's the one next to Christina? Okay I know the name. Who's the redhead and the older woman?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Am I supposed to know these chicks singing with Xtina and JHud right now??


JHud has changed so much I don't always recognize her.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> She's the one next to Christina? Okay I know the name. Who's the redhead and the older woman?


The redhead was Florence from Florence and The Machine.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> She's the one next to Christina?


YEah.. She was the white person with brown hair.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

TomK said:


> The redhead was Florence from Florence and The Machine.


Never heard of. I'm not with the current music though so oh well.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> She's the one next to Christina? Okay I know the name. Who's the redhead and the older woman?


Redhead is Florence Welch (Florence and the Machine), other lady is Yolanda Adams (gospel).

And Aretha's lost like 100+ lbs.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

ah thanks!
looking forward to Cee Lo & Gwyneth!


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Aretha looks thinner, I wonder if it's because of being ill. I've been worried about her gaining all that weight.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

WTF??

A PSA spot telling dudes to inspect for testicular cancer?

"Family Jewels"


tee hee.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

YES! So glad Train just won that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

here comes gaga.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> ah thanks!
> looking forward to Cee Lo & Gwyneth!





Spoiler



Singing with Muppets


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I think the egg is different. Not what she arrived in.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Singing with Muppets


Shut the f up. Gah.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm liking this new Gaga song


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Couldn't someone else have played that organ for those 15 seconds? Seems like a waste to climb the steps, play, then step back down.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

MLR930 said:


> I'm liking this new Gaga song


Me too. Not sure why but it kinda reminds me of Madonna Vogue..... in a good way. And damn, Gaga has a great bod. I'm jealous!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MLR930 said:


> I'm liking this new Gaga song


But did it "shift your world view"?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> I'm liking this new Gaga song


That tune sounds like a direct rip-off of Madonna song...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TomK said:


> Couldn't someone else have played that organ for those 15 seconds? Seems like a waste to climb the steps, play, then step back down.


I think the point is that GaGa can actually play and she wants you to see that. Last year, when she performed, the performance opened up with a piano duet with Elton John.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Me too. Not sure why but it kinda reminds me of Madonna Vogue..... in a good way. And damn, Gaga has a great bod. I'm jealous!


Sounds more like Express Yourself


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> That tune sounds like a direct rip-off of Madonna song...


thank you for expressing yourself.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

MLR930 said:


> Sounds more like Express Yourself


Maybe more a combo of the two then. lol


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> Sounds more like Express Yourself





jsmeeker said:


> thank you for expressing yourself.


Yup - that's the one.

Total rip-off.

Not impressed...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It's not quite on the "Ice Ice Baby" level.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

She didn't even TRY to change the melody!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Wow, who dressed Lenny Kravitz?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I adore Muse!!

Yay this!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

When I first saw "SECURITY" taking someone off stage, I thought it was for real. But then I realized it was part of the act.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Loved the production on that!

Love Janelle Monae as well


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

This show has been on for almost an hour and they've given away one award, I think this show might end late


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

MLR930 said:


> This show has been on for almost an hour and they've given away one award, I think this show might end late


CBS already allotted 3 and a half hours for it, built in 30 minute overrun.

phox


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MLR930 said:


> This show has been on for almost an hour and they've given away one award, I think this show might end late


They gave out 98 of them earlier this evening on a webcast.
This prime time show is all about performances.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Whoever this is, she can't sing on-key...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MLR930 said:


> This show has been on for almost an hour and they've given away one award, I think this show might end late


No

they only give away a couple awards. This show is about performances and not awards.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> No
> 
> they only give away a couple awards. This show is about performances and not awards.


I'm not complaining, I like to see both.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> How about that Lady GaGa and her egg?


She ripped that off from Spinal Tap...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

lol


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

What I've learned about song writing: Use the word "baby" a lot.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

The mute button is my best friend right now


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It's not Paramore without the Farro brothers.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Yay Muse!!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

GaGa!!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I wonder what they had to censor at the beginning of Lady GaGa's acceptance. (If you ever see them switch to an aerial wide shot with silent audio, that's a censor drop.)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I wonder what they had to censor at the beginning of Lady GaGa's acceptance. (If you ever see them switch to an aerial wide shot with silent audio, that's a censor drop.)


Dunno.. Everything else about her acceptance speech was very standard and normal.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

No clue what Bob's singing. Why doesn't he wanna work on Maggie's car?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm just now watching. What'd I miss?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Leah Michelle looking hot. But did she say "Two Time Grammy Wimmers"??


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugh. Just in time for what has to be my least favorite act of the last few years. Blech.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Weird to have Clay Mathews played in on CBS with the NFL on FOX music. Why not the NFL on CBS music?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Dunno.. Everything else about her acceptance speech was very standard and normal.


Except the Whitney reference??


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Weird to have Clay Mathews played in on CBS with the NFL on FOX music. Why not the NFL on CBS music?


He could have dressed a little better, too.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

LOVE Lady Antebellum!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> I wonder what they had to censor at the beginning of Lady GaGa's acceptance. (If you ever see them switch to an aerial wide shot with silent audio, that's a censor drop.)


Based on her outfit, I'd say a body part revealed itself.

Nothing audio-ly was going on, had to be a visual, unless another star in the area yelled something.

Or just a trigger happy censor finger.

phox


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Except the Whitney reference??


Thanking other artists isn't that unusual.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MLR930 said:


> LOVE Lady Antebellum!


I normally dislike country, but I rather like them. Course, they're very pop-ish country, so that is probably why.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Thanking other artists isn't that unusual.


No, but Gaga referencing Whitney is.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't stand them. The tall guy sounds like a strangled cat. 

On the other hand, I think I'm starting to understand the appeal of Cee Lo Green.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I normally dislike country, but I rather like them. Course, they're very pop-ish country, so that is probably why.


I was shocked to learn that the female singer was rejected on American Idol


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I normally dislike country, but I rather like them. Course, they're very pop-ish country, so that is probably why.


I was shocked to learn that the female singer was rejected on American Idol


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I normally dislike country, but I rather like them. Course, they're very pop-ish country, so that is probably why.


I was shocked to learn that the female singer was rejected on American Idol


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Elton John turned into a black guy!


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry for multiple posts it's my iPhone app grr


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Elton John turned into a black guy!


LOL. I had that same thought.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry for multiple posts it's my iPhone app grr


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MLR930 said:


> I was shocked to learn that the female singer was rejected on American Idol


Wow, you must have been REALLY shocked to say it three times. 



MLR930 said:


> Sorry for multiple posts it's my iPhone app grr


It's probably the TCF servers... they've been intermittently slow to respond for a while now. Keeps hanging for me trying to pull up pages or post stuff.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> Sorry for multiple posts it's my iPhone app grr


It's the TCF server. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

At least in my area Lady Antebellum has been overexposed to the point of nausea.
Enough- go on vacation or something.
Course the fact that I can never keep them straight from Sugarland doesn't help.

I do not do country


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> At least in my area Lady Antebellum has been overexposed to the point of nausea.
> Enough- go on vacation or something.
> Course the fact that I can never keep them straight from Sugarland doesn't help.
> 
> I do not do country


Oh I hate Sugarland


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I love Neil Patrick Harris so much.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Mute button time.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I love Neil Patrick Harris so much.


I wish I was in his place.

(Having sex with Katy Perry)


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Mute button time.


Is it bad that I want her to fall off that swing?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

That was a pretty song. 

I kind of hope Russell Brand has overcome his sex and other substance addictions and does right by her.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I've never cared for this Katy Perry song, however.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

That Lady Gaga has sharp shoulders. She is way below my standards.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Amazing how much Katy Perry improves when she's layered on top of about 20 backing vocal tracks.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I've never cared for this Katy Perry song, however.


Teenage Dreams?


----------



## Darvin (Aug 5, 2010)

Avett Brothers = Best of Show!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I give her a lot of credit since I thought I Kissed a Girl... was gonna be a one-hit-wonder.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Teenage Dreams?


Yeah.

Now this is an interesting trio. Keith Urban is not my favorite, but that's a nice version of that song.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Amazing how much Katy Perry improves when she's layered on top of about 20 backing vocal tracks.


That was pitchy, dawg.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

ok... remember.. Song of the Year is a songwriter's award.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ugh ugh ugh.

No.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Also, I had no idea Bruno Mars helped write Forget You.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, I had no idea Bruno Mars helped write Forget You.


You mean "(The song otherwise known as Forget You)", right?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> You mean "(The song otherwise known as Forget You)", right?


yeah

lol

They should just say it, then have it bleeped.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Ugh ugh ugh.
> 
> No.


Regarding Lady Antebellum winning Song of the Year, I'm guessing?

If so, those were my thoughts exactly.

What a disappointment.

I'm sooooo looking forward to Eminem and Rhianna. I'm forcing myself to stay awake and they'll probably be on in the last 5 mins. of the show.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> You mean "(The song otherwise known as Forget You)", right?


Right. 

Is Lady Antebellum up for album of the year? Maybe I should just turn it off now.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> You mean "(The song otherwise known as Forget You)", right?


Which should have won.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

kar74 said:


> Regarding Lady Antebellum winning Song of the Year, I'm guessing?
> 
> If so, those were my thoughts exactly.
> 
> ...


Yes, and ME TOO.

I love Eminem.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll be muting Eminem I can't stand rap


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Which should have won.


:up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LOL at Seth Rogan's Miley Cyrus joke.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Seriously, Eminem's only won TWO Grammys?

That's ridiculous. Lose Yourself alone should have won more than that.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Rhianna's doing a kickass job considering she has bronchitis.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Seriously, Eminem's only won TWO Grammys?
> 
> That's ridiculous. Lose Yourself alone should have won more than that.


Tonight, so far.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh, extended version! I'm giddy!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

kar74 said:


> Oh, extended version! I'm giddy!


This song literally gives me chills every time I hear it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

This is really surprisingly good, and so different from the short version you hear on the radio.

Edit: oh, that was probably a medley of two different songs, huh? Never mind. Still good though.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> This song literally gives me chills every time I hear it.


Same here.

Man, Eminem is so intense. Those veins in his head look like they're going to pop.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

kar74 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Man, Eminem is so intense. Those veins in his head look like they're going to pop.


Yeah. I'd love to see him live someday.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Eminem always brings it. 
He has tons of charisma, great stage presence. 

But I HATE how they block out words to his raps.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I love John Legend. Glad to hear he's won some.

If Justin Bieber wins, I'm going to vomit on my computer.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

BNA.... wut??


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Eminem always brings it.
> He has tons of charisma, great stage presence.
> 
> But I HATE how they block out words to his raps. If you're afraid he's going to swear, do not invite him!


The problem is that the only option they have is the "dump" button. which dumps the entire audio buffer.... not just the vocal track, and not just the offensive word.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Eminem always brings it.
> He has tons of charisma, great stage presence.
> 
> But I HATE how they block out words to his raps.


Yeah... WTF? I mean, is he actually slipping in stuff he knows would get dropped, or are the producers just scared that he is about to say something? Or they mis-hear something?

'Cause if he really isn't doing anything "bad", what gives?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> BNA.... wut??


Ditto... never even heard of this person. I was expecting Florence and the Machine.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

"Mick Jagger" and "Very special performance" are two phrases I never thought I'd hear together.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Eminem always brings it.
> He has tons of charisma, great stage presence.
> 
> But I HATE how they block out words to his raps.


Me, too. It's so frustrating. I really wish they would've done "Love the way you lie" all the way through. Oh well. That just reminded me that I really need to stick that one on my iPod.

I was really pulling for Mumford and Sons for New Artist. Again, oh well. At least it wasn't Bieber.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Is it bad that I kind of like the song on that Tide Actilift commercial?


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you hear the gasps in the audience when he lost? LOL


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Ditto... never even heard of this person. I was expecting Florence and the Machine.


She co-hosted and performed on the non-televised portion of tonight's awards with Bobby McFerrin.
Sort of jazz, with scat vocals while playing a stand up bass.
It was weird.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MLR930 said:


> Did you hear the gasps in the audience when he lost? LOL


The sound you hear is 12 year old girls all across america crying their eyes out.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I actually expected boos, so gasping isn't a surprise.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

(Matthew Morrison) Are skinny ties really back in? 

Edit: good thing I still have a drawer full of them.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I see dead people.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Baker's Street was a great song.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Only watching performances but holy crap--there's ANOTHER HOUR left?? I thought it was over at 11. I can't imagine any reason for a 3 1/2 hour awards show to exist, ever. 

Oh and the Eminem/Rhianna/Dr. Dre/Adam Levine/some other chick set was awesome.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Now it's a show!!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Mick died this year?!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Mick!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

lambertman said:


> Mick died this year?!


He beat Keef??


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Goodness. Solomon Burke had his first child at 14, and had at least 21 kids.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Only watching performances but holy crap--there's ANOTHER HOUR left?? I thought it was over at 11. I can't imagine any reason for a 3 1/2 hour awards show to exist, ever.
> 
> Oh and the Eminem/Rhianna/Dr. Dre/Adam Levine/some other chick set was awesome.


That's almost all there is. Performances. This is what the show is. A performance show.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh geez I totally forgot for a minute about Teena Marie, kinda wish someone would jump out and sing "Lovergirl"


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

lambertman said:


> Mick died this year?!


That made me laugh. 

I really like Mick Jagger, but he's almost disturbing to watch perform. It's like watching someone's grandfather cuttin' a rug and trying to be part of the cool kids.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I love my geezer rock!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

kar74 said:


> That made me laugh.
> 
> I really like Mick Jagger, but he's almost disturbing to watch perform. It's like watching someone's grandfather cuttin' a rug and trying to be part of the cool kids.


But he still does it really, really well.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Red Riding Hood?!! REALLY?!!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> But he still does it really, really well.


A lot more presence and energy than most of those young whippersnappers.
He's still got it.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

And I'm pointin my fingers and I'm pointin my fingers at you!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is it me or is Babs off tonight?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay, someone explain the overwhelming appeal of Streisand to me. I mean, she's a good singer, but not better than many others out there.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

zZzZzZzZzZzZz....


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Just a'ight for me.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm actually surprised Minaj hasn't had a costume change.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Is it me or is Babs off tonight?


It seemed like it.

~~~~
YES! Eminem won! :up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yay for Angie!!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yay Em!

You know, now that he has money, you'd think that guy from The Roots would hire someone to carry his pick instead of sticking it in his hair.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, duh Eminem.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Yay for Angie!!


LOL.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Babs is about 40 years past her prime.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopard print reminds me old ladies and her hair looks like a giant Q tip


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

MLR930 said:


> Leopard print reminds me old ladies and her hair looks like a giant Q tip


Yes, a Q-tip! That's it!  Perfect description.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

kar74 said:


> Yes, a Q-tip! That's it!  Perfect description.


I was thinking cotton candy!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Was P. Diddy just introduced as Puff Daddy?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Was P. Diddy just introduced as Puff Daddy?


He's going retro. He's even bringing back grills.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

He's Diddy Dirty Money now


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't understand all the love for MM.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

kar74 said:


> Yes, a Q-tip! That's it!  Perfect description.


She's known for her outrageous hair. She has one that looks like The Munsters.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> He's going retro. He's even bringing back grills.


I noticed the teeth.. Is he really going back to Puff Daddy? He just formed Diddy Dirty Money.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Is that now five Grammys for Lady Antegagam?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

No comment.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

*sigh* You've GOT to be kidding me. I just don't get the appeal of Lady Antebellum.


And is there any question as to who wears the pants in the J-Lo/Marc Anthony marriage?!?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JammasterC said:


> I don't understand all the love for MM.


Google some lyrics, take a moment to find out.
Eminem is our national poet.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

kar74 said:


> *sigh* You've GOT to be kidding me. I just don't get the appeal of Lady Antebellum.


Double dog ditto.


> And is there any question as to who wears the pants in the J-Lo/Marc Anthony marriage?!?


Only because he is so skinny he can't keep his up.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Total upset for RotY!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

kar74 said:


> And is there any question as to who wears the pants in the J-Lo/Marc Anthony marriage?!?


What was that all about? A bit gone wrong? J. Lo trying to move it along in interest of time? Really weird.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Google some lyrics, take a moment to find out.
> Eminem is our national poet.


It's a shame if that's true


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm watching dvr'd, Best New Artist, what a surprise!


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I think I'm calling it a night. I'm too annoyed to finish watching. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised waking up to hear someone other than Lady Antebellum won the final awards.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

When Marc married Jennifer, little did he know that he was actually marrying a succubus.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

kar74 said:


> *sigh* You've GOT to be kidding me. I just don't get the appeal of Lady Antebellum.


Yeah. That.

Can Chris Brown just go away now?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

kar74 said:


> I think I'm calling it a night. I'm too annoyed to finish watching. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised waking up to hear someone other than Lady Antebellum won the final awards.


I have a sick feeling you won't be.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> What was that all about? A bit gone wrong? J. Lo trying to move it along in interest of time? Really weird.


It really was weird. She jokingly told him to stop singing and the look he gave the camera was one of an eye roll/look of disgust. I bet if she knew he rolled his eyes at her, she'd kick him in the crotch.  They just looked annoyed with each other. Maybe that was part of the bit. Who knows.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, the lead singer doesn't look like he just stepped out of the shower!

I do like Arcade Fire. They're very talented musicians.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Someone needs to tell lighting designers that strobe lighting effects play havoc with digital compression. My TV is a pixelated mess right now.


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

Nicole Kidman is having a good time tonight!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MLR930 said:


> It's a shame if that's true


Do you understand how he writes?
From a position of seeing through the eyes of that person, or this person, or you.
He is not spouting dogma or necessarily retelling personal experience, he is describing the human condition as he observes it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JammasterC said:


> Nicole Kidman is having a good time tonight!


Yeah, it's nice to see her having fun. She always looks so like she's sucking lemons.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Do you understand how he writes?
> From a position of seeing through the eyes of that person, or this person, or you.
> He is not spouting dogma or necessarily retelling personal experience, he is describing the human condition as he observes it.


Didn't he write a song about killing his wife? Plus the fact that I despise rap in general.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, it's nice to see her having fun. She always looks so like she's sucking lemons.


No one sucks lemons like Renée Zellweger.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Do you understand how he writes?
> From a position of seeing through the eyes of that person, or this person, or you.
> He is not spouting dogma or necessarily retelling personal experience, he is describing the human condition as he observes it.


I agree with you on this whole heartedly, but even I will admit there are some songs he writes that are less than poetry. Most of the silly stuff, for example.

But when he writes seriously, he's truly one of our best modern poets. Many of our rap artists are.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> Didn't he write a song about killing his wife? Plus the fact that I despise rap in general.


Not an uncommon theme in literature. Love The Way You Lie, the song they performed tonight, is about the violence he encountered in his marriage.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> Didn't he write a song about killing his wife? Plus the fact that I despise rap in general.


Although you might be talking about the song he did about the fan who killed his girlfriend. That's a good example of what Cear was talking about.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MLR930 said:


> Didn't he write a song about killing his wife? Plus the fact that I despise rap in general.


And yet like many who sing songs of murder, he never actually, like _did_ it.

1. "Murder Was the Case" - Snoop Dogg. 
2. "I Don't Like Mondays" - The Boomtown Rats. 
3. "Running Gun Blues" - David Bowie. 
4. "The Wedding List" - Kate Bush. 
5. "What's He Building?" - Tom Waits. 
6. "Goodbye Earl" - Dixie Chicks.
7. "Psycho Killer" -Talking Heads. 
8. "D.O.A." - Foo Fighters. 
9. "Smooth Criminal" - Michael Jackson. 
10. "Folsom Prison Blues" - Johnny Cash.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I can live with that. That's a good album.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wtf Wt?


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Doesn't matter what song it is just sounds like nasally yelling to me


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

OK - now I can go to bed.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow, that was bad planning.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

wow.. I guess this is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

And yet they lost Best Alternative Album earlier tonight.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Every time I see Arcade Fire play, I'm a little more impressed at their musicality. They all play so many instruments.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

MLR930 said:


> Doesn't matter what song it is just sounds like nasally yelling to me


Sometimes it is.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So the Bieb was shut out completely? Whew.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Wow, that was bad planning.


Winning a major award cuts into your live performance prep time I guess.

Whomever laid out the timeline must have figured they wouldn't win.

phox


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

lambertman said:


> And yet they lost Best Alternative Album earlier tonight.


I thought "Fame Monster" was gonna win the overall Album of the Year.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Seriously? I've never even heard of arcade fire nor the esperanza chick. I really think the grammys are becoming more like e oscars where they keep giving them out to non mainstream bands.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Alrighty then!

Good to see quality acts like Arcade Fire and Muse do well.
G'night all


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Anyone know where I can watch a replay of gaga?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Anyone know where I can watch a replay of gaga?


I'd like to see it as well. I was at class this evening and missed it.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Wait just a frickin' minute -- Kris Kristofferson is SEVENTY-FOUR years old?

Oh God, I'M old. And Mick Jagger is a succubus.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Seriously? I've never even heard of arcade fire nor the esperanza chick. I really think the grammys are becoming more like e oscars where they keep giving them out to non mainstream bands.


The nominations for Album of the Year

Album of The YeaR
 The Suburbs -- Arcade Fire
 Recovery -- Eminem
 Need You Now -- Lady Antebellum
 The Fame Monster -- Lady Gaga
 Teenage Dream -- Katy Perry

Pretty mainstream


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> The nominations for Album of the Year
> 
> Album of The YeaR
>  *The Suburbs -- Arcade Fire*
> ...


Not mainstream. This shoulda gone to MM.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Not mainstream. This shoulda gone to MM.


I'd've been okay with either Eminem, Arcade Fire or Lady Gaga. Katy Perry, okay maybe.


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not sure what to say about the final act, not sure if I like them or wanted to see more.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Not mainstream. This shoulda gone to MM.


4 out of 5 are, though. Plenty of mainstream acts were nominated and/or won tonight. People always like to single out one or two exceptions, then say there are no mainstream acts. It's just not true.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> And yet like many who sing songs of murder, he never actually, like _did_ it.
> 
> 1. Murder Was the Case  Snoop Dogg.
> 2. I Dont Like Mondays  The Boomtown Rats.
> ...


Are you saying that, unlike Eminem, these performers DID murder someone?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> 4 out of 5 are, though. Plenty of mainstream acts were nominated and/or won tonight. People always like to single out one or two exceptions, then say there are no mainstream acts. It's just not true.


Yeah but, they lost Best Alternative and Best Rock Performance, but win Album of the Year? Makes no sense.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'd've been okay with either Eminem, Arcade Fire or Lady Gaga. Katy Perry, okay maybe.


So, in other words, anyone but Lady Antebellum?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'd like to see that CeeLo Green performance unedited, too.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> So, in other words, anyone but Lady Antebellum?


Pretty much. Would you REALLY like me to go into more detail on why I think they're cookie-cutter crappy country music?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> And yet like many who sing songs of murder, he never actually, like _did_ it.
> 
> [...]
> 2. I Dont Like Mondays  The Boomtown Rats.
> [...]


If memory serves, that song was about someone who actually _did_ commit murder, no?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> If memory serves, that song was about someone who actually _did_ commit murder, no?


Yup, it was about a school shooting. "I don't like Mondays" was the shooter's reasoning as to why she did it.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Anyone know where I can watch a replay of gaga?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

You know, I've been reading how similar the songs were, and I hadn't heard Gaga's yet. I just went and listened, and I think it's mostly her vocal style that sounds similar.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> You know, I've been reading how similar the songs were, and I hadn't heard Gaga's yet. I just went and listened, and I think it's mostly her vocal style that sounds similar.


It's way more than just vocal style. The whole structure of the song, rhythm, even the melody is very, very similar.

(Artists have been sued for infringement for less.)


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

xuxa said:


> YouTube Link: born that way


Thanks for link-jack.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> It's way more than just vocal style. The whole structure of the song, rhythm, even the melody is very, very similar.
> 
> (Artists have been sued for infringement for less.)


Course it was riff on Express Yourself, GaGa is very intelligent in her references. Anyone that is new to Gaga find the 60Minutes interview she did tonight.

Arcade Fire is a surprise. They've been nominated for multiple Best Alternative Musical Albums and their first win is Album of the Year?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Is it me or is Babs off tonight?


No. She's been living on reputation for several years now.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'd like to see that CeeLo Green performance unedited, too.


I would have been happy if I could have heard it. That was some awful microphone work.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

In the past 20 years, the Best New Artist award has gone to a single female single 14 times.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammy_Award_for_Best_New_Artist


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

gossamer88 said:


> Not mainstream. This shoulda gone to MM.


Arcade Fire is much closer to mainstream than not. 6 years ago, I'd have agreed with you.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> In the past 20 years, the Best New Artist award has gone to a single female single 14 times.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammy_Award_for_Best_New_Artist


I've been hearing about Esperanza Spalding for what seems like at least three years now.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ment said:


> Course it was riff on Express Yourself, GaGa is very intelligent in her references. Anyone that is new to Gaga find the 60Minutes interview she did tonight.
> 
> Arcade Fire is a surprise. They've been nominated for multiple Best Alternative Musical Albums and their first win is Album of the Year?


It is more than just a "riff". It is a total rip-off of the song! She took the same song and put new words to it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> It is more than just a "riff". It is a total rip-off of the song! She took the same song and put new words to it.


Meh, not really. I understand how you get that vibe but the song itself is quite different. What is not different at all, is the message.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> And yet like many who sing songs of murder, he never actually, like _did_ it.
> 
> 1. Murder Was the Case  Snoop Dogg.
> 2. I Dont Like Mondays  The Boomtown Rats.
> ...





MNoelH said:


> Are you saying that, unlike Eminem, these performers DID murder someone?


No. She's saying that, JUST like Eminem, these performers sang about murder WITHOUT actually murdering anyone.

Eminem sang about murdering his wife. He didn't do it. Johnny Cash sang about killing someone. He didn't actually do it. Pretty sure Queen never put a gun against anyone's head either.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I've been hearing about Esperanza Spalding for what seems like at least three years now.


From the Wikipedia article TB linked to.

The official guidelines are as follows: For a new artist who releases, during the Eligibility Year, the first recording which establishes the public identity of that artist. Note that this is not necessarily the first album released by an artist.

So, I wonder how they determines if public identity is established.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

busyba said:


> If memory serves, that song was about someone who actually _did_ commit murder, no?


Well, yes, but it wasn't BOB GELDOF who committed the murder.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Lori said:


> Well, yes, but it wasn't BOB GELDOF who committed the murder.


That's exactly what he wants you to believe!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> From the Wikipedia article TB linked to.
> 
> The official guidelines are as follows: For a new artist who releases, during the Eligibility Year, the first recording which establishes the public identity of that artist. Note that this is not necessarily the first album released by an artist.
> 
> So, I wonder how they determines if public identity is established.


Those guidelines were changed recently after Lady Gaga was not eligible in the Best New Artist category because she had been nominated for a songwriting credit on a best dance recording in a previous year.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Arcade Fire is much closer to mainstream than not. 6 years ago, I'd have agreed with you.


Nowhere near as mainstream as Eminem, Lady Gaga, or even Lady Antebellum. I was shocked they won behind all of those. Eminem has gotten consistently strong reviews across the board for "Recovery", and for some reason Gaga seems to be an unstoppable fan machine, and Lady Antebellum was cleaning house so I thought they could steal it.

Oh well, I don't really care for awards shows anyway because they almost never match what I think. Who the hell is Ezmarelda Spalding, lol. I'm sure SOME PEOPLE have heard of her, but she's hardly a name like the rest of the people in there.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> So, I wonder how they determines if public identity is established.


It's a little vague, but I'd guess it would be when they first release an major label album under a specific name and airplay format. For instance, if Lady GaGa suddenly went acoustic country next year, she probably would be eligible for a Best New Artist again. Or, if she stayed pop but suddenly became a band named the GaGaGettes.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

The rules previously said that if an artist was ever _nominated_ for a Grammy, they were then not eligible for BNA, even if they were only nominated as a featured artist on someone else's track. 
Now artists can be eligible as long as they have never actually _won_ a Grammy, and *if they hadn't released a full album prior to the year they are considered a new artist.*
Single release OK, album release not.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Those guidelines were changed recently after Lady Gaga was not eligible in the Best New Artist category because she had been nominated for a songwriting credit on a best dance recording in a previous year.


Isn't this the second time they were changed? I remember them changing it maybe in the 90s so that it wasn't the artist's first album, but the album that established them in the public eye, or something like that. Otherwise, how did Lauren Hill win in 99 after she had been with the Fugees for years?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> And yet like many who sing songs of murder, he never actually, like _did_ it.
> 
> 1. Murder Was the Case  Snoop Dogg.
> 2. I Dont Like Mondays  The Boomtown Rats.
> ...


 11. "L.A. County" - Lyle Lovett


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Lori said:


> Isn't this the second time they were changed? I remember them changing it maybe in the 90s so that it wasn't the artist's first album, but the album that established them in the public eye, or something like that. Otherwise, how did Lauren Hill win in 99 after she had been with the Fugees for years?


They are changed as often as the Recording Academy sees fit.
But yeah, this change- the Gaga Rule- was announced this past July.

http://www.grammy.org/files/pages/53CatDescGuide.pdf


> 4 Best New Artist
> A new artist is defined as any performing artist who releases, during the eligibility year, the recording that first establishes the public identity of that artist as a performer. Any previous GRAMMY nomination for the artist as a performer precludes eligibility in the Best New Artist category (including a nomination as an established performing member of a nominated group). Exception: If an artist/group is nominated (but does not win) for the release of a single or as a featured artist or collaborator on a compilation or other artist's album before the artist/group has released an entire album (and becomes eligible in this category for the first time), the artist/group may enter in this category for the eligibility year during which his/her/their first album released.
> NOTE: The artist must have released, as a featured performing artist, at least one album but not more than three; and the artist must not have been entered for Best New Artist more than three times, including as a performing member of an established group. (Choirs, choruses and large band ensembles are not eligible.)


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Howie said:


> 11. "L.A. County" - Lyle Lovett


12. "The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia" - Vickie Lawrence.

This is fun!

LH


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Here's a fascinating article in Slate about how the nomination committee can change the nominees from who is actually nominated by the members, to make it more mainstream, TV friendly.

http://www.slate.com/id/2284690/


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

From the article:



> The Grammys' problem is that the membership is sentimental, schmaltzy, and stuffy. The Oscars dealt with the problem by upping the best-picture nominations to 10 from five. This way, audience-friendly blockbusters like Avatar and Inception get best-picture nominations-and their fans, presumably, tune in to the show, even if it's unlikely their favorite films will get a statuette.
> 
> The Grammys, back in the 1990s, took a different tack. To its credit, the group had spent a decade concertedly trying to create a more youthful and vibrant membership, this after *Lionel Richie's Can't Slow Down won record of the year over Born in the U.S.A*. and Purple Rain. But that didn't work. In 1995, for example, Tony Bennett's Unplugged album won record of the year over a markedly undistinguished slate that included a Three Tenors album, a novelty outing whose nomination enraged the academy's classical membership. The youthful reformers lost out-and the nefarious Michael Greene, the longtime president of the academy, put Plan B into place.
> 
> Plan B established a committee whose members' names are not made public, supposedly to protect them from record-industry pressure. The group is allowed to overrule the membership's nominations for its four biggest awards: album of the year, record of the year, song of the year, and best new artist. They take out nominations that might embarrass the academy-*one official has hinted that "Macarena" might otherwise have been nominated one year*-and replace them with artists they think are more deserving or, more importantly, who will bring in more viewers to the TV show.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

that would have been funny if "Macarena" got an actual nomination and won.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> And yet like many who sing songs of murder, he never actually, like _did_ it.
> 
> 1. Murder Was the Case  Snoop Dogg.
> 2. I Dont Like Mondays  The Boomtown Rats.
> ...


"Where the Wild Roses Grow" by Nick Cave, from a whole album of murder songs -- helpfully called _Murder Ballads_.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

some of the performances were good, Muse in particular rocked the house I thought. The main awards, on the other hand, were a huge let down, I really loathe that "Need you Now" drivel, Esperanza Spalding is hardly a new artist, and Arcade Fire is just horribly bland and their music so simple / unimaginative it's sick they won best of anything...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

are you sad Bieber didn't win?


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

jsmeeker said:


> are you sad Bieber didn't win?


but he's so cute!!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

The winner last night for "Best Instrumental Arrangement Accompanying Vocalist" was "Baba Yetu," by Christopher Tin.

The song is the theme song for Civilization IV, released in 2005, but was released on an album for the first time in 2009, qualifying it for this year's Grammy.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

> Originally Posted by Cearbhaill View Post
> And yet like many who sing songs of murder, he never actually, like did it.
> 
> 1. Murder Was the Case  Snoop Dogg.
> ...


"Goodbye Earl" - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> "Goodbye Earl" - Dixie Chicks


Look up.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Wow...I smeeked a quote. That has to be a new one.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Wow...I smeeked a quote. That has to be a new one.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Howie said:


> 11. "L.A. County" - Lyle Lovett


13. Delilah - Tom Jones


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

As for Arcade Fire...once you've been the musical guest on Saturday Night Live...you're mainstream.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Tivo'd it last night and watched it today.



jsmeeker said:


> Leah Michelle looking hot. But did she say "Two Time Grammy Wimmers"??


So I wasn't the only one?

Cee Lo- I kind of like the song but am I sure I wasn't having a 70's flashback? Even the song has a 70's vibe to it.

Best Rock Album- When I saw 4 old guys and 1 young guy nomination, I knew right then who would win that award.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Generic said:


> Cee Lo- I kind of like the song but am I sure I wasn't having a 70's flashback? Even the song has a 70's vibe to it.


I bought the explicit version of that song last summer, and really like it. I do wonder, though, if the "clean" version would be as popular if he hadn't come out with the explicit version first.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> I bought the explicit version of that song last summer, and really like it. I do wonder, though, if the "clean" version would be as popular if he hadn't come out with the explicit version first.


Oh, I think it would.
It is wonderfully Motowny-retro-fun.
It maybe wouldn't have been so immediate as the buzz was like lightening on that song, but it would have still resonated with listeners.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------

